# Places to sell car



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi
Im possibly looking at selling my car, anyone know any good places???
Its a Audi A4 3.2 2009 model convertable if that makes any difference..


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

damn man why are you selling it?? that is a sweet ride!

I'd try dubizzle/spinneys bulletin board/gulf news/craigs list for dubai


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

for a quick get out of this stupid place if needed!


----------



## nirmala shahani (Aug 11, 2009)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Hi
> Im possibly looking at selling my car, anyone know any good places???
> Its a Audi A4 3.2 2009 model convertable if that makes any difference..


its a swanky car, wait for a while as you may not get a good price for it and i wud suggest you take it at the dubai couts parking lot park it for a few hours with for sale tag you will get better price , good luck to you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You may advertise here but only in the classifieds section, not on the main board.

-


----------

